# Consuelo's feet - Opinions please



## MBENES (Nov 21, 2021)

When I purchased/rescued Consuelo last Spring, she had badly overgrown but not quite slipper feet. I had her hooves trimmed in February before she was shipped to Massachusetts, and again around April. My farrier has retired and I have contacted everyone in my area, but nobody will come out to trim one little horse. Her nutrition was poor before, and her hooves chipping badly. As a temporary measure, I have been taking her for walks on a quiet side road, and that has helped smooth them out. Until I can find a farrier, I will continue this practice, but would like opinions as to how her feet look, after a summer of wandering free on 14 acres, except for daily lessons. I think her back feet are long, front feet better, but please, I need opinions.


----------



## Abby P (Nov 21, 2021)

They are long, not dangerously so, but definitely the back ones especially are long. Can you get better pics? What you really need to do is stand her up on a hard flat surface (concrete barn aisle, paved driveway, etc.). Have someone hold her for you so you can get right down on the ground, we need pics directly from the side at ground level. Then pics of the undersides are helpful also.

From what I can see here it just looks like they need a trim - I don't see any obvious pathology.


----------



## Taz (Nov 22, 2021)

I agree with Abby. Do you have/can you get a rasp? You could do it yourself pretty easily.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 22, 2021)

Did you know they make farrier rasps in mini size? I love mine.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 23, 2021)

Where I am, it is hard to fine a farrier to trim minis. Also my vet has moved that floated minis teeth. It's hard to fine a vet to do that also. 
Yes, I have mini rasps for in between trims


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 23, 2021)

HersheyMint- can you trailer your mini to another barn for services?

I have had friends bring their horses here when ranch calls will only be made if there are multiple horses to treat. 
A farrier may not want to travel to do one minis feet, but if he was at another barn with more work it would be easy to do a mini too. Just a thought.
I hope you can get someone in you area to provide you the services you need.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 24, 2021)

Willow, Thank you. I do have a farrier now that comes to my place. 
I'm looking for a vet to float their teeth. We have mobile vets here and my regular vet will not do floating on minis. :-(


----------



## Kelly (Nov 24, 2021)

Could you take Consuelo to the farrier? Is there a boarding facility close to you? A lot of times they have farriers or know of one. If you still can’t find one, maybe you could attend a farrier clinic yourself. That’s what I did over the summer, but I still use my farrier My trim price did go up an additional $5 per horse since I moved an hour away from the farrier, but I don’t care, he is an awesome, dependable, and reliable farrier  I hope you can find a good one real soon!


----------

